# Dry tank Rda/Rta



## Resistance (21/8/19)

I have been vaping for a while and whenever my Rda or tank is at empty I get the best and smoothest vape
This sometimes become an issue because dry burns/hits does occur on occasion.
now I am wondering how to keep the cotton saturated but not to the point that its over saturated. 

Also who else likes it?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (21/8/19)

I do experience that too @Resistance but this usually happens with an aging wick.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (21/8/19)

Grand Guru said:


> I do experience that too @Resistance but this usually happens with an aging wick.



So after how many tanks do you start experiencing this phenomenon


----------



## Grand Guru (22/8/19)

I can’t claim to have an accurate answer to your question but when I feel that the wick is over saturating I usually park the tank until the next major pit stop which I do every second week.


----------

